# Need Help W/ Everything! What Do I Do First?



## 250xracer (May 27, 2005)

I just had my 27rsds delivered yesterday and did not get a dealer walk through because I purchased it from out of state. I have NO IDEA what I am doing or even what to do first. What are the MUST DO mods that I should do right away for a new trailer? I haven't even read the manual yet. Hopefully that will help. I can use all the advice that one cares to give out. I did figure out how to pull the side queen bed out, though. But that was after I almost pulled the entire thing out of the camper because I didn't know to put the rails in! Going on my first trip this weekend. PLEASE HELP!

JIM


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My very first thing would be to do a look over the outside, look for fiberglass seperation or any kind of physical damage.

Then I would go through ALL the systems....propane, Air, Heat, plumbing etc.

PS......congrats on the new trailer!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A Real newbie!! Good Luck and read old posts. Might be better than the manual.

Where ya from?

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Wow! Talk about jumping in with both feet!







. Congratulations!!!

In your situation, the first thing I would do is see if there are any Outbackers in your area. If there are, a cold beer might be all it takes to talk them into coming over and giving you a walk through.

When you say you have 'no idea' what you are doing, the first thing that comes to my mind is your ability to tow the trailer. Do you have any expereince? How about towing equipment (load distributing hitch, brake controller, not to mention the tow vehicle). If you are lacking in any of those areas, I would not even consider heading out this weekend.

As far as mods are concerned, if you are up to taking on the task, I would recommend installing a Quikie-Flush in the black water tank. Now! Any other mod that comes to mind can really be done at any time, but the Quickie-Flush will never be as pleasant to install as it will be before you have ever used the toilet! shy

In the mean time, welcome to Outbackers, and don't be shy about seeking our help. There are alot of smart (experienced) people around here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Personally I would hold off on any mods until you understand how to use your trailer (especially a mod as time consuming as the QF install). I like the idea of finding a nearby Outbacker to help you with that. You may also be able to pay your local dealer a small fee to do a PDI for you, even if they do not sell Outbacks.

Randy


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

First thing to to step back and have a beer.

Then plan on staying overnight in the trailer or even the weekend while its parked at your house before hitting the road. That will give you time to orient yourself, discover what you haven't loaded into the trailer (coffepot, pans, towels, etc. all the stuff you need) I have a list I can send you if you email me with your direct email address, its excel spreadsheet so I can't attach it here.

Definitely read the manual on operations of the mechasnical things such as the awning, the hot water heater, air conditioner, etc. Doing these things wrong will really get you irritable in a hurry.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to agree with RAndy & Glenn
Get the feel of everything first off.
The easiest mod to do would be the Max Air vent covers.

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dude -- my PDI took 2 1/2 hours and I still had questions... and we found 5 things wrong...

If I was you I would see if you could find a local dealer who does this everyday and see if you could just listen to the PDI and not get in the way .. of course his answer will be "hey you didn't buy it here" so I would tell him that you are interested in purchasing one and that you would like to sit in on a walk thorugh to help you make your decison...

otherwise the PDI list is just toooooooo long to go into here...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

One thing to pay attention to is the wheel lug nuts. They should be checked for proper torque frequently when the trailer is new. Believe every 50 miles for the first 200 miles. Consult your owner's manual.

In my opinion there are no "must do mods" before using the trailer. They can wait. Get familiar with how everything works and be sure you have your hitch, weight distribution, sway control and brake controller set up properly before hitting the road.

Bill


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I am with everyone else on this, get familiar first before heading out on an extended trip. Our shakedown trip w/ out first trailer took place at a state park about 15minutes from our house. I think I went home at least three times that weekend for necessities that were not brought along. If you don't want to do it in your driveway i definitley would not travel to far for the first trip.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Forget Mods for now. Camp in the driveway, use everything(even the heat) to make sure it works and until you feel comfortable.

Practice hooking up, un-hooking, set up, leveling, etc. Always secure the trailer with wheel chocks before un-hooking.

Ask specific questions here as they arrise.

Have a Beer, then another. You will be OK!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

The advice given has been great. I hate to tell you that it would be nearly impossible for any one of us to give you a complete break down of all that is necessary to know on your first trip out.

What you may want to do is a search on this web site for a PDI List, several have been posted over the last year since I have been a member. Take that list and use it to check everything on your camper as it is listed.

To add to everyone else's "one thing to check", I would check all of your interior water connections, sinks, toilet etc. On my first trip out I had a significant leak from under the bathroom sink.

Best of luck and as someone posted earlier, tell us where you are, someone might be able to help out!!!

Last piece of advice, no matter what happens or what needs to be done, take your time, exercise caution and realize that problems will arise and the only control you have is over your reaction to them!

Have a great time in your new camper!

Jason


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> First thing to to step back and have a beer.
> 
> Then plan on staying overnight in the trailer or even the weekend while its parked at your house before hitting the road.
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]48783[/snapback]​


Looks like Glenn beat me to the punch on this one. Don't forget to actually read the owners manual...funny thing is, you'll find good information in there.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Yeah...what they said









Also, it would be a good idea to sanitize your water system.
Click Here to read a previous topic dealing with this.

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ditto on what everyone else said but there is one mod you must do, go to Walmart or trailer store and buy two sets(4) stick-on levels and some linxs blocks(two sets) or wood blocks will work as well. Find a level road or parking lot, unhook the Outback and level it, use a 3-4 foot level on the inside floor, next put on the levels, one on the side front corner and another on the front corner then do it again on the opposite side in the back on both corners. This will help when you are leveling at your campsite. When leveling do side to side and chock off the wheels, then front to back and drop the stabilizers. Hold off on any other mods untill you get familular with your Outback. Double check all drain line fittings under the sinks, just snug them up again and all the water lines, again just snug them up, don't muscle them tight they will leak for sure. Also practice taking off the propane cover, you need to know how to shut down the bottles in case of an emergency. Inspect your electrical box and retighten all connection and pick up some extra fuses. Fire up all systems and make sure everything works then get a beer and spend the night in your drive, you will find out quick what else you need or forgot to bring. Have fun, Kirk
One last thing, Make sure your tanks are empty then put 5 gallons of water down the toilet and pull the black water handle. If you are lucky it will drain the five gallons, if not the handles are mismarked, mine were. I simply spray painted the gray handle silver so I know which is which but others do it different. You will find that when you are camping the gray will fill up sooner then the black. I always carry a 5 gallon bucket and every so often will dump 5 gallons down the toilet to keep thing loose and I always do it on the way to the dump station, it makes life easier when dumping. Always dump the black first then the gray to help clean the drain line.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I favor the need to practice towing and maneuvering over allt he other ideas here. Safety of you and your family when moving the TT around is the most important thing you can do. So, after you camp in the driveway (a VERY good idea), hook it up and find a BIG parking lot and start practicing towing and backing. Also practice hook-up and unhook multiple times.


----------



## 250xracer (May 27, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!! I got a lot accomplished today. Had the sway bar and weight distribution bar installed along with an electric jack. I figured out how to slide out the queen bed, turn on the a/c, slide out the dinnette and of course use the cd player. I am in the process of accesorizing the beast as I conquer the manual. I will put my questions each in a separate thread. This site is a godsent and is amazing how willing everyone is to help out.

JIM


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

We're here for you and each other Jim! Keep on asking and we'll keep on offering our $.02 worth!

Good luck!

Jason


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Let us know what you got. Year and Model will allow us to be very specific as to the location of things you may not know of.


----------

